# Simbora



## andrezza1803

Olá a todos.

eu sou nova aqui, e estou com uma duvida, vocês sabem que quer dizer _simbora_, eu ei ouvido aos cantores dizer isso quando comença uma canção, mas não consigo entender o que falam.

por favor me corrigir se escrivei algo errado estou aprendindo a língua mesmo

muito obrigada com vocês.


----------



## willy2008

Es como decir vamos!  o Ahora!


----------



## andrezza1803

Muchas gracias willy...


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vamos embora.
 vamosembora
vamosimbora
simbora

magnifico português!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WAMORZINHO said:


> *Vamos em boa hora*
> Vamos embora.
> vamosembora
> vamosimbora
> simbora
> 
> magnifico português!


Mais uma


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Não sabia que embora é diminutivo de Boa hora!!



andrezza1803 said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Eu sou nova aqui e estou com uma dúvida, vocês sabem o que quer dizer simbora? Eu ouvi uns cantores dizerem isso quando começam uma canção, mas não consigo entender o que falam.
> 
> Por favor corrija-me se escrevi algo errado, estou aprendendo a língua mesmo.
> 
> Muito obrigada a vocês.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WAMORZINHO said:


> Não sabia que embora é diminutivo de Boa hora!!


 
Viu? Este foro é ótimo!  
 
Tchau!


----------



## andrezza1803

Obrigada pelas correções WAMORZINHO, e Giorgio tá certo, esse foro é ótimo

A.


----------



## linecbg

oie!
só por curiosidade!
no meu estado (ceará) é muito comum se escutar apenas "simbó" ou então  "bora" e ainda tem quem fale só o "bó", quer dizer o mesmo!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

linecbg said:


> oie!
> só por curiosidade!
> no meu estado (ceará) é muito comum se escutar apenas "simbó" ou então  "bora" e ainda tem quem fale só o "bó", quer dizer o mesmo!


Também já escutei: Vambó ?


----------



## MOC

"Bora" é muito comum em Portugal agora, mas é, penso, recente. O significado é o mesmo que aí.


----------



## ñeca

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Viu? Este foro é ótimo!
> 
> Tchau!



É ótimo mesmo !


----------



## coolbrowne

Outra curiosidade, se me permitem:

Na Bahia e, provavelmente alhures no Nordeste, muitas vezes se usa *Vambora/'mbora/bora* em lugar de simplesmante "vamos". Por exemplo:
Bora p'rá praia hoje? - Vamos à praia hoje?​Esta é uma citação _verbatim_: 
'Mbora brincá? - meu sobrinho (baiano), a minha filha (carioca), quando eram crianças.​Até mais ver


----------



## Espinharas

Oi, Andreza
Parabéns pelo seu português. Procure aprimorá-lo cada vez mais. Siga em frente.
Proponho alguma ajuda para a correção:

Olá a todos.

eu sou nova aqui, e estou com uma dúvida, vocês sabem o que quer dizer _simbora_, eu ei ouvido (ouvi) aos (sem a preposição) cantores dizerem isso quando comença (começam) uma canção, mas não consigo entender o que falam.

por favor me corrigir (corrijam) se escrivei (escrevi) algo errado estou aprendendo a língua mesmo

muito obrigada a vocês.


----------



## Ei Psiu!

Espinharas said:


> eu sou nova aqui, e estou com uma dúvida, vocês sabem o que quer dizer _simbora_, eu ei ouvido (ouvi) aos (sem a preposição) cantores dizerem isso quando comença (começam) uma canção, mas não consigo entender o que falam.
> 
> por favor me corrigir (corrijam) se escrivei (escrevi) algo errado estou aprendendo a língua mesmo
> 
> muito obrigada a vocês.


Olá 

alguém pode me dezir por que é correto começam se o que começa e UMA cançao? começam é plural..

(desculpe se tenho erros, estou aprendendo PB só um mês)


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, é verdade, "começam" é plural





Ei Psiu! said:


> ...alguém pode me d*ize*r por que é correto começam se o que começa e UMA cançao? começam é plural...


_Poderia_ ser correto se canção fosse *objeto* do verbo começar (por exemplo, "Os compositores _X e Y começam_ uma canção com as palavras "Era uma vez..."). No caso da pergunta, parece que "uma canção" é *sujeito* do verbo começar (A canção _começa_ com a palavra _'simbora_)


----------



## Ei Psiu!

collbrowne, obrigada!


----------



## nihilum

WAMORZINHO said:


> Vamos embora.
> vamosembora
> vamosimbora
> simbora
> 
> magnifico português!



Vamos-se embora, com o pronome _se _como reflexivo universal, isso sim.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

nihilum said:


> Vamos-se embora, com o pronome _se _como reflexivo universal, isso sim.


Não, em Pt-Br ao menos, o verbo "ir" não é reflexivo. "Vamos embora".


----------



## anaczz

nihilum said:


> Vamos-se embora, com o pronome _se _como reflexivo universal, isso sim.


É essa a impressão que eu também tenho!




> Não, em Pt-Br ao menos, o verbo "ir" não é reflexivo. "Vamos embora".


Será, Who?
Vamo-nos embora!
Ele vai-se embora sem comer...
Vai-te embora daqui!
Agora me conta, Eugênio; quando é que você *vai-se* *embora*? (Bernardo Guimarães)
Se você ficar macia, Se você me quiser bem, *Vai-se* *embora* a companhia E eu com você vou também (Artur Azevedo)

Sem esquecer o "Vou-me já, que está pingando."


----------



## nihilum

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não, em Pt-Br ao menos, o verbo "ir" não é reflexivo. "Vamos embora".



José Pereira da Silva, em O linguajar das favelas do Rio de Janeiro, diz:

_O pronome "se" é usado indiscriminadamente, quando reflexivo, para todas as pessoas.  Ex.: Nóis se intende.  Já vô s'imbora.


_Aliás, é uma música popular
♪_Vamos simbora / Prum bar / Beber, cair e levantar_♪

Há também um samba de Josué de Barros, cantado por Carmen Miranda, _que_ o título é _Não vá sim'bora
♪Se você vai sim'bora, eu vô♪_


----------

